# popcorn and psi



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

What pressure do most use when applying popcorn texture. I have only done a couple. I was thinking about 40psi. While at the store today, I mentioned this to a guy, and he said he turned his "wide open". 

Another guestion,is I have two compressors, one 30 gal, one just a little compressor with no regulator valve that puts out 100 psi. The little one is one of those with two small longated tanks, and I have never use dit except for pumping tire up.
The job is only about 108 sq ft, and the little comp would be a lot easier to work with if it will work.

My concern is pressure and volume.

Comments appreciated.

Clarification: 3.5 hp, *20 gal* and 2 hp twintank, *5 gal* compressors. Don't want to go to the trouble of using the bigger one if the little one will do the job. It is only about 108 sq ft., so a little stop and go will not bother me that much.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's not pressure your looking for but volume of air.I think the last time I did popcorn was about 10 years ago.About 40 psi if I remember right. but really the main thing is the mix, make sure it is loose enought to run thru the goose neck, or you will get a clog.It's a very slow process you have to keep filling in all the little areas.Very messy .I would think you would need at least 4gall per min compressor, or you will be waiting on it to fill again and again.They also have those small outfits you can rent that would work better.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

My 20 gal has a chart on it for different applications. I think we are right about the pressure. Of course the pressure listed for the different app's on that compressor may only relate to that size compressor. As far as the stop and go or the small one runnig the whole time, I don't think that would be too much of a problem with such a small job. 
I would need to put a regulator on the small one, but if it worked for a small job like this, I might need it again anyway and need to get one on it.

I intend to hook it up and try it on some scrap before trying on a job.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I think I have seen the little one in Auto Zone stores. I know have seen simliar ones there. This was a freebie, looks new. I really didn't know what it would be good for when I got it. Time to find out.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you hopper is like mine it didn't come with a extra plastic coupler that is to be used for the ceiling areas.You may need to check this out on yours. The hopper needs to be upright to allow the full pressure of the material on the valve, if not it won't spray very good.Plus it will pour out, and all over you.


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

rent a texture machine.. they can run around 12 to 14 psi, but way more volume... Those little hoppers on compressors are crap. The hopper is similar on the rental machine, though the gun will be better. You can spray it thicker with this machine also.. specially if the ceiling is bad. 

Cheers


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Cobra, what does that rig rent for where you are? I think I can get by with what I have, but that is an interestingly light looking rig. I'm afraid this too small ajob to be renting anything if I can do it with what I have. My lr was done with a compressor like my 20 gal and it did a good job. A little too thick in a couple places, but that I feel that was operator error. Hehe, he let me help.It was the first time I ever had my hands on one of those. :whistling2: I intend to remove it and go back smooth.

Appreciate the feedback from both though.


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't really know, we own our own.. but I did some searching on and I see one in Ontario for about 40.00 per day.
http://www.rentcharlie.com/browse/item/42798


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you do much popcorn/texturing? I got an Graco RTX1000 machine (normally $1200.00 at the time) for $550.00 off ebay. I have MORE THAN made my money back on that lil bad boy, and get the option to put material in the big hopper and just use the gun, or use the spot hopper that sits on top of the gun. Just make sure to let your mix sit for a bit, mix it then let sit, then mix it again :thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

This little job came out of nowhere and went nowhere. I bid 300 and got underbid by a 200 bid. I say 'bid', actually I priced it at 300 and thought I had it (nothing signed at the first meeting). Was glad not to get it since the lady had several birds, and I was not sure what to do about them. I would like to know if the birds were harmed.

I had sought advice on here about the birds and was told they should be removed. Kind of hard to tell sometimes if advice given is serious or sarcasm. I have had birds before and had just about decided I did not want to take the risk for such a small project.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

would moving the birds been risky to their health? I have never owned a bird :shrug: How big was the ceiling? I don't believe I saw the size..


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

The job is only about 108 sq ft.

Never got to mention moving the birds to her. When she found someone to do it for $200, I was kind of relieved and just thanked her for calling.


----------

